# Marines: When do they leave the plane?



## Eicca (Oct 23, 2011)

When returning home? First or last? Can't seem to find a solid answer anywhere.

Thanks.


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2011)

When I was in, most functions, such as debarkation, were done in reverse-rank order.  Junior enlisted would "leave the plane" first, then Non-Coms, then Officers.  We never flew with other services; they thought we were uncouth and we couldn't stand the smell of soiled diapers.  Not sure if that's what you were asking.

Otherwise, they leave the plane when there are people outside the plane that need to be killed.  Again, the first one out is usually a junior enlisted. Fair is fair.  Spec-Ops is done different, but that's not my game.

Oh, and we always thanked our "bus drivers" (Navy or Air Force).  They have such a hard job sitting back in the airplane.  They need support and love, too.


----------



## Eicca (Oct 24, 2011)

Answered my question perfectly. Thanks!


----------

